In Silicon Valley S03E03 which data center was it that Richard was taken a tour? - ForFreedom
======
daly
Don't know. But did you notice that t-shirt read "bitcoin" in season 2?

------
emocin
No datacenter is that quiet. And it was way too well lit.

